# Doinker Elite Fatty Doinker Field stabilizer



## InSoMNiaX23 (Mar 16, 2012)

This one or the Elite Doinker Supreme Hunter....trying to decide between the two.


----------



## SMGaines06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the exact setup you are considering (Elite Fatty Doinker field with Mini dish), and I love it. You can really offset the weight of your sight, and balance it out. Not to mention I think it looks awesome!


----------



## TDubb (Feb 12, 2010)

man i love that stab. i have the dd12. i love it..but dish is kind of big and the rod is not that cool. mite need to upgrade.


----------



## InSoMNiaX23 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. That is a great looking setup! Was the dish conversion difficult?


----------



## SMGaines06 (Mar 28, 2009)

InSoMNiaX23 said:


> Wow. That is a great looking setup! Was the dish conversion difficult?


Thanks! I actually just bought it that way. But looking at how it is put together it wouldnt be to hard.


----------

